# Reefz Tank 2.0



## chronzz

Ok well after having my 120 up and running successfully for 2 years I decided its time to change things up.

*My Old Setup. *Picture | AquaticLog Profile
*New Setup. *AquaticLog Profile

Any ways I sold all my Fish and Rock most of my Corals and now I'm ready for a second coming of my Reefz Tank 2.0.

My system is a rimless 48x24x24 120 gallons, my sump is made by PRA 40x20x20 60 gallons.

I just Finished with aquasacping and laying my frag tiles as substrate. 65-70lbs of dry cured rock and about 600 frag tiles.

Will keep this post updated as I progress with my new setup. The tank is gonna be sps dominate. and i will be utilizing a Zeovit system.

Equipment Im gonna use.

2 Radion Gen 3 Pros (

2 Mp40's ( I will add 2 x mp10'sd as soon as i save more money)

Vertex Omega 150 with the Automatic Vectra Neck cleaner

Vertex RX-Z 1.5 ZEOLITE Reactor

Vertex RX-U 2.0L Media Reactor

Jebao 12000L DC Pump

Apex Aqua Controller


----------



## joeby97

aquascape looks real good. will be a nice sps setup..


----------



## chronzz

joeby97 said:


> aquascape looks real good. will be a nice sps setup..


thanks. will try my best


----------



## Flexin5

Following along. Can't wait to see this tank grown out, love the tile bottom.


----------



## chronzz

Filling her up with RODI water. The results after 17 hours. Have a long way to go.

First Update Video


----------



## chronzz

*Update 2*

Hooked up the Radion Pro G3's today.

Youtube Link:


----------



## sooley19

Looks fantastic so far.. Definitely tagging along for the ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

Awesome 'scape. Love the frag tile bottom. Tagging along.


----------



## chronzz

sooley19 said:


> Looks fantastic so far.. Definitely tagging along for the ride
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fesso clown said:


> Awesome 'scape. Love the frag tile bottom. Tagging along.


Thanks guys.


----------



## chronzz

Finished plumbing the new system. I'm using a jebao dc12000 for the return and carbon reactor. Also have T off and reduced the return line to 1/4" with solenoid for auto water change.

2 7" filter sock.

Organized my apex controller and all the wires.

Just need to hook up the float switches and fill up the tank and sump again.


----------



## lloydj

Looks great. Nice and neat plumbing ..


----------



## Thoreffex

You make me want to break the bank and start a new build. Looking good.


----------



## chronzz

Video of Update 3


----------



## chronzz

lloydj said:


> Looks great. Nice and neat plumbing ..


Thanks, I tried my best



Thoreffex said:


> You make me want to break the bank and start a new build. Looking good.


Do It, Thanks


----------



## Mikeylikes

coming along nicely. can you comment on the DC12000 .. is it quiet ?


----------



## chronzz

Mikeylikes said:


> coming along nicely. can you comment on the DC12000 .. is it quiet ?


It's a really powerful pump. And I'm running it at 80%. I am totally happy about the purchase of this pump. And controlling it with my apex is a huge bonus. I also have the dc3000. Witch is dead silent.

Noise 0-10 if 0 loud 10 silent

It sits at 8


----------



## ruffyruff

where did you get the frag tiles from?


----------



## chronzz

ruffyruff said:


> where did you get the frag tiles from?


Coralplugs.com


----------



## Bayinaung

CHECK OUT THE FLOORING! WHOOHOOOOOOOO! great idea! I'm going to do that for all my new setups! I was using sand to support the rockwork now I'll just use argonite blocks!


----------



## chronzz

Bayinaung said:


> CHECK OUT THE FLOORING! WHOOHOOOOOOOO! great idea! I'm going to do that for all my new setups! I was using sand to support the rockwork now I'll just use argonite blocks!


nice.


----------



## sig

very nice4 and clean plumbing/set up. 
I was always wondering how you guys clean these filter sucks in winter>

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## chronzz

sig said:


> very nice4 and clean plumbing/set up.
> 
> I was always wondering how you guys clean these filter sucks in winter>


Thanks sig

I use bleach and my washing machine to clean my filter socks and filter sponges.


----------



## Reefer_mike

i also use the bleach and washing machine method. I run a delicate cycle twice, works like a charm. Helps when you have a bunch of socks to make running the washer worth it.

P.S. Loving the set up, cant wait to see it stocked.


----------



## chronzz

Just added salt and started the cycle.

Day 1
Added 
Salt 1.025
50 ML of zeo start
25 ML of zeo bak
15 ML of sponge power


----------



## chronzz

Video Update 4


----------



## lloydj

Cycling video looks great. Congrats !!


----------



## rickcasa

chronzz said:


>


Very clean and well thought out plumbing. Only thing I could add is it's generally more effective to have check valves installed vertically but since you have it horiz make sure you put the hinge on the top so it swings down with gravity and the water pressure will do the rest.
Nice job.


----------



## chronzz

rickcasa said:


> Very clean and well thought out plumbing. Only thing I could add is it's generally more effective to have check valves installed vertically but since you have it horiz make sure you put the hinge on the top so it swings down with gravity and the water pressure will do the rest.
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks for the suggestion. I will get on that ASAP.


----------



## chronzz

Update 5 Video: 




Tank is looking good. been adding corals to the tank. going to the London Frag fest tomorrow to pickup a few more SPS frags to add to the build.


----------



## PaulF757

Very nice tank, like the aquascape, thanks for the report on the pump. Are you using a 1" or 1.5" return? I just bought the same pump, just waiting for it to arrive, does it come with 1.5" plumbing pieces?

Thanks.


----------



## chronzz

PaulF757 said:


> Very nice tank, like the aquascape, thanks for the report on the pump. Are you using a 1" or 1.5" return? I just bought the same pump, just waiting for it to arrive, does it come with 1.5" plumbing pieces?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi the pump is 1.5" with the 1.5" vinyl plumbing stuff. But I've reduced it to 1" since I didn't need all the power to go to my tank. I'm running it at 70% at this time. You are going to love this pump. Supper silent and the controllability is awesome.


----------



## chronzz

Picked up a few frags @ London frag fest


----------



## altcharacter

I see my po po po pokerstar!!!!


----------



## lloydj

Nice little collection you grabbed. Missed that poker star, looks sweet !


----------



## chronzz

altcharacter said:


> I see my po po po pokerstar!!!!


Thanks. He's doing great. I've already added it to the tank.


----------



## chronzz

lloydj said:


> Nice little collection you grabbed. Missed that poker star, looks sweet !


Thanks Lloyd


----------



## chronzz

Tank has cycled and I've added a few Corals and a fish.

Update 6 Video:


----------



## chronzz

Update 7:


----------



## chronzz

Update 8:


----------



## fesso clown

nice, I actually watched the whole video this time, my wife laughed at me... "are you watching a guy's tank video... come to bed already..."

looking really good!


----------



## chronzz

fesso clown said:


> nice, I actually watched the whole video this time, my wife laughed at me... "are you watching a guy's tank video... come to bed already..."
> 
> looking really good!


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## lloydj

Looking great buddy, those mini colonies are filling up your tank fast ! Like the video updates


----------



## Jiinx

My husband and I were taking a peek at it last night  Love the rock arrangement and the tiling below. And you have a lot of colonies! Everything looks great and healthy!


----------



## PaulF757

Looks great, you did a nice job.


----------



## chronzz

lloydj said:


> Looking great buddy, those mini colonies are filling up your tank fast ! Like the video updates


Thanks Lloyd! Yep they are now we have to see them grow like the acro I got from you 



Jiinx said:


> My husband and I were taking a peek at it last night  Love the rock arrangement and the tiling below. And you have a lot of colonies! Everything looks great and healthy!


Thanks Sarah glad you guys enjoyed it.



PaulF757 said:


> Looks great, you did a nice job.


Thank you Paul.


----------



## Norco

No 1 month old tank has looked this good ever! 

LPS on bottom is also complimenting the tank really well.

I love what you're doing!


----------



## chronzz

Norco said:


> No 1 month old tank has looked this good ever!
> 
> LPS on bottom is also complimenting the tank really well.
> 
> I love what you're doing!


Thanks Norco


----------



## chronzz

its been a month since my last update so here you go

Video Update 9:


----------



## Marz

The tank looks wicked! I know it was mentioned earlier, but where did you get the aragonite tiles from?


----------



## chronzz

Marz said:


> The tank looks wicked! I know it was mentioned earlier, but where did you get the aragonite tiles from?


Thanks

Coralplugs.com


----------



## fesso clown

any updates?


----------



## chronzz

Update 10


----------



## lloydj

nice buddy


----------



## rburns24

-
Looks really good. I think maintaining alkalinity with a calcium reactor is the way to go, if you 
can manage it. 7.3-7.4 is great for a Zeo tank. Excellent for 13 weeks.
-


----------



## fesso clown

I just bought the Geo 612 CR for my new build. Watching your video helped me pull the trigger! LOoking forward to another update! 
FTS please!


----------

